# MF 30 Water Pump Replacement Questions



## rlnjr57 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a MF30 (I think industrial) and I need to replace the water pump. Since it has a loader on it, it isn't easy to see or get into it and I'm trying to figure out if I can do the job without pulling the radiator (which looks like a fun job )

What I 'think I see', is that the pump is bolted on a larger manifold that bolts to the block ?? So if that is the case, I should be able (if I can get wrenches on them) undo the bolts on the manifold and leave the fan on the pump until I get it out and then transfer the fan / pulley onto the replacement pump?

More Information - Question .... After looking at it further, I also don't know that even if I can get it pulled that way if I'll be able to get a gasket on cleanly without pulling the radiator.??? Thanks

Any insight would be helpful.

thanks - SE Michigan


----------

